# ASM Metals Hand book Volume 12



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 مارس 2010)

Fractography​This article will review the historical development of fractography, from the early studies of fracture appearance dating
back to the sixteenth century to the current state-of-the-art work in electron fractography and quantitative fractography.
Additional information can be obtained from the cited references and from subsequent articles in this Volume.​ 




SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rapidshare.com/files/209816654/ASM_Metals_HandBook_Volume_12_-Fractography_AmirEleslam.pdf


----------

